# New Supersix!!!



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey guys n gals-

Been looking for a Synapse Carbon 5 for a few weeks... fell in love with the Berzerker Green when my wife bought her Specialized Ruby. I could not find my size in that color- had a C'Dale rep looking as well.

I did find a shop that had a Supersix 5 in a 52 cm- about 100 miles away. Went and grabbed that, took a spin. Size wise- it works well, flipped the stem in the up position and went away happy. I absolutely love the Liquigas team colors!!!

Wednesday is supposed to be mid 50's here in Mass- I think I smell a sick day!!!

Chris

View attachment 251300


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice bike ... Congrats ......... Next item to upgrade, that 1990's desktop computer.


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

Winters said:


> Very nice bike ... Congrats ......... Next item to upgrade, that 1990's desktop computer.


I would go for a wheel upgrade first


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks-

as for the Computer its actually a 2009 or 2010 vintage Intel Quad core Q9400 with an Intel DP45SG Board wrapped around an Antec Solo case. It was just taken off-line and replaced by an I5-2500K built over holidays.

Chris


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice ride Chris,
was shopping this weekend for a CAAD 10 and had the LBS suggest a 2011 discounted SS 5D. Team colours and suppose exactly like yours. How do you like the 105 components? Yes wheels a definite must upgrade first. Might pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Hmto-

As for 105 level components- I don't have enough experience with them yet. My other bike has Camy Veloce- which I loved.

I did try out a Sepcialized Demo Bike for about 10 miles- and that had Ultegra comps on it- that was very nice. In the process of trying out others- I do remember the difference in feel on SRAM Rival riding the hoods. There just seemed to be a bigger flatter area to ride the hoods- although I was not a fan of the double tap. I am sure that 105 will be fine for me.

As for wheels- I think they will be the first to go. One of the weaknesses that I read about was the robustness(or lack of) of the Shimano RS10's. Read a few stories about spokes popping or being ripped out. I weigh about 205 and have never had any problem with my Bontrager Race Lites on my Lemond.

we'll see... I say pull the trigger if ya got the itch!!!

Chris


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks awesome! I think you'll find that a well-adjusted 105 setup will serve you just fine until you'd like to upgrade.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Very nice bike and those reflectors gotta go.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

well did you call out sick?


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

+1 on the wheel reflectors. Nice color. Enjoy.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

gus68 said:


> well did you call out sick?


Oh well- it just didn't work out!!! Better days are coming I am sure. I am running the Hyannis Half Marathon on Sunday... I may take it for a short spin on Saturday. I am sure the wifey will be pissed though- she's gotta work Saturday

Chris


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

Chris,
since I posted last I have been in full hunt mode for a 2011 SS. You guys and your pics make me want to get back into road badly... Found a few in my size and only the build/colour to decide upon. Did get to ride the Rival and pleasantly surprised it came with a Force crankset. Apologies for the hijack...

cheers
Henry


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Henry-

I saw a lot of the Black ones...I wanted something shiny. I already have an F4000 C'dale with Matte finish.

How did you like the SRAM feel? I tried a Synapse 4(SRAM Rival) on a trainer- and just didn't think I could get used to the double tap. Coming from Campy Veloce on my Lemond- the 105 just felt easier to deal with.

The Matte Black is very stealthy- I think C'dale stealth finishes come off much better than the Specialized do.

Are you gonna grab that one?

Chris


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes the flat matte colour is very stealth, just not sure how it will wear down the line as opposed to a nice clearcoat finish. They also had the white/blue carbon, and the white/red/blue.
Coming from Ultegra on my previous Synapse, it is much more "direct" and dare I say instantaneous.
Kind of prefer it ATM as it is "different" to me than Shimano which I run on my MTB too. The double tap should be second nature after a few miles, hopefully.
I am definitely going to be buying one, just need to sleep on this colour before finalizing and getting my LBS to bring in the bike from their other location. I actually drove to the other side of town (their sister store) to ride it this afternoon. The ride is very nice BTW, definitley firmer than my old Synapse but yet you can still feel a bit of compliance from the carbon.
I'll keep you posted on colourway choice.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

I read somewhere the Supersix for 2012 took a good increase where the Synapse did not. The levels were comparable for price. For 2012- I was told the list of SS 5 went from $2200 to $2550- dunno about the SS 4.

For my leftover my local shop was looking for $2000, and that was AFTER I had dumped $1900 in their pocket for my wifes bike. I ended up getting this 100 miles away for $1749 as an advertised price.

Take Care-


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

Up here in Canada, my LBS has the 105 for $1800, list $2300. The SS4 over at their other store was marked down to $2100, list $2700 so it looks like the discounted pricing is pretty even when you compare US vs CND.
It's too bad you had to do the 100mile trek, especially at this time of year, and dropping decent coin for your wife's bike. I say "this time of year" because our annual bike show is a couple weeks away and I wanted to hit them up and secure a bike instead of trying to find one over the course of a busy spring show, and one less bike for them to bring to the show. And this is an LBS I do not use, but they are a Cannondale distributor. If my fav LBS carried Cannoondale, might have been able to score a slightly better deal. 
From what you say about SS pricing jumps, this markdown looks even better.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

hmto said:


> Up here in Canada, my LBS has the 105 for $1800, list $2300.


The 2011 S Six 105 had an RRP of $1,900.00. Try to get them down another $100.00
And yes the 2012 105 went up to an RRP of $2,500.00. That's a HUGE jump in price for the same bike. Its even the exact same frame as the 2011 model !!!


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

zamboni said:


> Very nice bike and those reflectors gotta go.


The pie plate, too.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

hmto said:


> Chris,
> since I posted last I have been in full hunt mode for a 2011 SS. You guys and your pics make me want to get back into road badly... Found a few in my size and only the build/colour to decide upon. Did get to ride the Rival and pleasantly surprised it came with a Force crankset. Apologies for the hijack...
> 
> cheers
> Henry


2011 SS4s come with Force cranks.


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice bike! Congrats! I recently got an as-pictured matte black SS4 Rival/Force bike and it's AWESOME. Where in MA are you? I'm on the North Shore...


----------

